
Ask HN: Templates for startup legal agreements - pravint
I am looking for legal templates for things like invention disclosure, copyright assignment, non-compete agreement etc to hire team members.. Can you please share if there are any ?
======
sjs382
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9977259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9977259)

